# the tchaikovsky box



## waddledee6 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a 5 cd box set of tchaikovsky music by EMI classics, it has a booklet with an essay by james harding. each disc has its own case. it's from 1993 and here is what is on it: 

disc 1:
adante cantabile
serenade for strings
symphony no. 4

disc 2:
capriccio italien
1812 overture 
symphony no. 5

disc 3:
none but the lonely heart
marche slave
romeo and juliet overture 
symphony no. 6 (pathetique)

disc 4:
piano concerto no. 1
violin concerto
waltz from eugene onegin

disc 5:
ballet excerpts from swan lake, the sleeping beauty and the nutcracker

the catalog numbers are RCZE 67700 - 67705. the sound quality is really good, theres no clipping!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Are you promoting or is this a question?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's the tracklisting and artiists for either the person who started this thread or anyone interested in paying £24.52 for this (not me).


TRACK LIST:

CD1
Piano Concerto No. 1
(Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, conductor Edo de Waart, 1974)
Violin Concerto in D
(Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, conductor Bernard Haitink, 1976)

CD2
1812 Overture (with St. Petersburg Chamber Choir, Leningrad Military Orchestra)
Serenade for Strings
The Voyevode
Romeo and Juliet, Fantasy Overture
(St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra, conductor Vladimir Ashkenazy, 1996

CD3
Swan Lake
The Nutcracker
Sleeping Beauty
(Montreal Symphony Orchestra, conductor Charles Dutoit, 1991 & 1992)

CD4
Symphony No. 5
Overture, The Storm
(Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, conductor Bernard Haitink, 1974 & 1977)

CD5
Symphony No. 6 (`Pathetique')
Francesca da Rimini
(Montreal Symphony Orchestra, conductor Charles Dutoit, 1990)


----------



## Geoff48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Does anyone know the artists on the Emi set. The details given seem to be a philips compilation?


----------

